# Ping aftercare superb



## etf (Sep 18, 2015)

A couple of the badges on my I10 irons came off and so I contacted PING regarding the possibility of a repair. I got all 8 irons back yesterday with new badges and this within 7 days of my initial enquiry. No charge was made, only postage of Â£15 to pay. I can only rate their aftercare 10/10; well done PING!

etf

PS PING can you give some training to Garmin who I rate at 1/10 for their aftercare. A total contrast in 
service standards.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 18, 2015)

That's good to hear, a friend who bought a club from me was equally well treated when it split (it was about 6 years old and they replaced it FOC).  Ping are a really top organisation.


----------



## Siren (Sep 18, 2015)

Ping are excellent I have posted a thread here previously praising them.

Cut a long story short I was fitted for I20's 6 months later the SW had developed a a weird feature where the face started to crawl back up towards the hosel (only way i can explain it). I send Ping the I20's back and they sent me a brand new set of I25 free of charge they even paid for the courier service through American golf(note I was fitted at Hensol Golf Academy, but they closed down as per megathread on here a while ago). I ended up having problems with the I25's as well but had multiple sets from Ping at no cost to myself. I ended up selling the I25's privately but the level of service I received from Ping  has ensured that next time I get fitted for a set of Irons I will have no hesitation trying their latest offerings.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 20, 2015)

Siren said:



			Ping are excellent I have posted a thread here previously praising them.

Cut a long story short I was fitted for I20's 6 months later the SW had developed a a weird feature where the face started to crawl back up towards the hosel (only way i can explain it). I send Ping the I20's back and they sent me a brand new set of I25 free of charge they even paid for the courier service through American golf(note I was fitted at Hensol Golf Academy, but they closed down as per megathread on here a while ago). I ended up having problems with the I25's as well but had multiple sets from Ping at no cost to myself. I ended up selling the I25's privately but the level of service I received from Ping  has ensured that next time I get fitted for a set of Irons I will have no hesitation trying their latest offerings.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent service but poor manufacturing, perhaps?

Multiple sets of i25s? I have never had a set which needed replacement in all my golfing life, let alone multiple sets of the same model (as well as the index case of the previous model).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Excellent service but poor manufacturing, perhaps?

Multiple sets of i25s? I have never had a set which needed replacement in all my golfing life, let alone multiple sets of the same model (as well as the index case of the previous model).
		
Click to expand...

Been lots of issues with the I25's - in fact quite bad issues. I know at least 4 people at our place alone that has had replacement full sets or individual irons due to defects


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 20, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Excellent service but poor manufacturing, perhaps?

Multiple sets of i25s? I have never had a set which needed replacement in all my golfing life, let alone multiple sets of the same model (as well as the index case of the previous model).
		
Click to expand...

I have had issues with mine with the custom tuning port at the back of the irons coming off. The 8 iron face is peeling. However Ping replaced the CTP's for the cost of postage which the range I bought them for picked up (so effectively free). They want me to send the 8 iron but reluctant to have a gap in the clubs while the season is still going


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 20, 2015)

Ah crap. Just bought an i25 gap wedge...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2015)

It's a good job there aftercare is so good,if the build quality is so bad.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Sep 21, 2015)

I've been delighted with the quality of my G20s.    I wanted to add an extra wedge into the set a few months ago, but it wasn't available in the UK.  They got it made up form me in America, shipped over, and charged me Â£50.  I thought that was superb.


----------

